# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  العسكرية المصرية في عهد الدولة الحديثة

## الصاعق

*العسكرية المصرية في عهد الدولة الحديثة*


*عصر الإمبراطورية المصرية*




**

*الجزء الأول، العقدية القتالية المصرية في الدولة الحديثة.*

*إخواني الأعزاء،* 

*تناولت في الجزء الأول من هذا الموضوع والذي كان بعنوان " الأسلحة والأساليب حربية الفرعونية وتطورها" تطور العسكرية المصرية من ناحية التسليح والتنظيم والتدريب والخطط الحربية من عهد ما قبل الأسرات وحتى نهاية الدولة الوسطى ودخول الهكسوس إلى مصر، ولمن يرغب في مطالعة الجزء الأول من الموضوع فهو على هذا الرابط :*

*http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread91255.html*

*وقد خصصت هذا الجزء لتناول العسكرية المصرية في عهد الدولة الحديثة وما طرأ عليها من تطور في التسليح والتنظيم والعقيدة القتالية، وهي التطورات التي قادت مصر إلى عصرها الإمبراطوري الذهبي.*

*تغير المفهوم المصري للأمن* 

*لا شك إن صدمة دخول الهكسوس إلى مصر وتسليحهم المتفوق غيرت نمط وأسلوب التفكير المصري فيما يخص العالم الخارجي، إن التعالي المصري على باثي الأمم والذي ميز الدولة القديمة والوسطى قد انتهى إلى غير رجعة، وأصبح هم الفراعنة القضاء على بذور التهديد في مهدها، ولم يكن من بد من تواجد الجيوش المصرية في بلاد الشام كدرع حامية لمصر ولمنع ظهور قوى إقليمية قد تهدد الأمن المصري في المستقبل.*

*الإمبراطورية المصرية في أوج اتساعها* 
**

*إن هذا المبدأ عند العسكريون المحدثين يعرف بالحرب الوقائية أو الاستباقية، حيث بادرت مصر بشن حروب على ما قد يظهر كاحتمال لتهديد أمن مصر، كما حرص الفراعنة على نقل المعارك الحربية إلى أرض العدو كمبدأ قتالي أساسي، وسيظل هذا المبدأ قائماً طالما كانت الدولة المصرية قوية إلى الحد الذي يمكنها من إرسال جيشها خارج الحدود، وعندما ضعفت مصر في أواخر عهد الأسرة العشرين، سمح غيابها عن بلاد الشام ببزوغ قوى إقليمية أخرى مثل الأشوريين والذي سيسعون لغزو مصر لاحقاً مستغلين لضعفها.*

*العقيدة القتالية المصرية في عهد الدولة الحديثة*

*تغيرت العقدية القتالية المصرية والتي كانت سابقاً تقوم على الدفاع عن مصر، إلى عقدية قتالية هجومية صريحة، تقوم على السيطرة على منابع التهديد والتحكم في الممرات الاستراتيجة المؤدية إلى مصر، ومن أجل ذلك تطور الفكر العسكري المصري ليشمل عدة نقاط*
*1- الاعتماد على جيش وطني قوي مدعم بعناصر مختارة من المرتزقة.*
*2- الاحتفاظ بحجم قوات نظامية مستديم يكفل التحرك الفوري في حالة حدوث تهديد.*
*3- الحفاظ على مبدأ الحرب الاستباقية.*
*4- نقل الحرب إلى خارج حدود مصر.*
*5- اعتماد مبدأ المفاجأة سواء في طرق الاقتراب للمعركة أو على الصعيد التكتيكي داخل المعركة ذاتها.*
*6- ظهور مبدأ تأمين القوات متمثلة في عناصر الاستطلاع التي تسبق الجيوش.*
*7- الاعتماد على التفوق النوعي سواء في التسليح أو في نوعية التدريب والجاهزية القتالية أو كليهما معاً إن أمكن.*
*8- تجانس القوات المصرية تسليحاً وتدريباً، وفي حالة وجود قوات حليفة تكلف بمهام مستقلة عن القوات المصرية الرئيسية.*
*9- الاحتفاظ بالتنظيم المتفوق لكتائب المشاة والتي ستبقى قوة الحسم الرئيسية.*
*10- تطوير تسليح كتائب المشاة بإدخال لأسلحة جديدة مثل الأقواس المركبة وفأس الحرب الخارقة والسيوف المصرية ( الخاباش ).*
*11- تطوير قوة نيران متحركة ومتفوقة متمثلة في العربات الحربية المصرية ، والتي من مهامها تدمير العربات الحربية المعادية أولاً، ثم التمهيد لتقدم قوات المشاة ودعمها ثانياً.*
** 
*12- بناء أسطول بحري قوي للسيطرة على طرق الإمداد ودعم الجيش وكذا المشاركة في الهجوم على المدن الساحلية في حالة الحاجة إلى ذلك.*

*في الجزء التالي بإذن الله تعالى سنتناول تطور التسليح المصري بالتفصيل، بما في ذلك مقارنة بين العربة الحربةي المصرية والعربات الحربية الأخرى.*

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اهلا بعودة السلسلة اخي الصاعق 
و بد استمتاعنا بالجزء الاول من الموسوعة
ياتي هذا الجزء العسكرية المصرية في عهد الدولة الحديثة  ليبدا ما كتبت عن العسكرية المصرية في الدولة القديمة
لك مني كل تقدير و احترام*

----------


## الصاعق

> *اهلا بعودة السلسلة اخي الصاعق 
> و بد استمتاعنا بالجزء الاول من الموسوعة
> ياتي هذا الجزء العسكرية المصرية في عهد الدولة الحديثة ليبدا ما كتبت عن العسكرية المصرية في الدولة القديمة
> لك مني كل تقدير و احترام*


*بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز* 

*مرورك العاطر على دائماً ما يفرح قلبي*

----------


## منتهى الروح

موضوع رائع كعادة جميع مواضيعك ...وايظاً احتوائه على الصور جعل منه موضوع قيم ومفيد للغايه 

لك كل التقدير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنى الحبيب / الصاعق
ما تخليناش نستنى كتير . الموضوع راق وجميل وننتظر المزيد . دمت بخير

----------


## الصاعق

> موضوع رائع كعادة جميع مواضيعك ...وايظاً احتوائه على الصور جعل منه موضوع قيم ومفيد للغايه 
> 
> لك كل التقدير


*اتمنى أن تحوز باقي الأجزاء على رضاكم بأذن الله* 

*وشكراً على المرور الكريم*

----------


## الصاعق

> ابنى الحبيب / الصاعق
> ما تخليناش نستنى كتير . الموضوع راق وجميل وننتظر المزيد . دمت بخير


*أرجو أن يعجبك باقي الموضوع يا والدي العزيز* 

*إضيف اليوم الجزء الثاني بإذن الله تعالى*

----------


## الصاعق

العسكرية المصرية في عهد الدولة الحديثة 

أسلحة القتال القريب والمتلاحم

أحتفظ الجيش المصري بالكثير من أسلحة القتال القريب والمتلاحم مثل الحربة والخنجر كما هي، ولتجنب التكرار برجاء مراجعة هذا الجزء في الرابط الذي وضعته في بداية الموضوع، وكان التطوير الأساسي للأسلحة التي لم تتطور في عهد الدولة الحديثة هو استبدال الأجزاء النحاسية والحجرية بأجزاء برونزية مثل رأس الحربة ونصل الخنجر وذلك لمساعدة السلاح برأس صلب يمكنها من اختراق دروع وتروس الأعداء. 

غير أن أسلحة أخرى طالها التغيير، كما ظهرت أسلحة جديدة وتراجعت أسلحة أخرى.

ومن أهم الأسلحة التي تراجع استخدامها : المقمعة، حيث فقدت الكثير من جدواها بعد دخول عصر خوذات الرأس البرونزية، والتي يصعب على المقعمة كسرها لكي تؤثر في الجمجمة بشكل قاتل.

كما تطور سلاح رئيسي من الأسلحة القديمة وهو فأس الحرب ذات النصل القاطع لتحل محلها فأس الحرب ذات النصل الخارق للدروع، فيما ظهر السيف لأول مرة ضمن أسلحة الجيش المصري، وهو ما سنبدأ به بإذن الله تعالى.

يختلف السيف عن باقي الأسلحة اختلافاً كبيراً ، فهو السلاح الأول الذي يمثل كامل جسمه خطراً على الخصم، فالحربة مثلاً تتركز خطورتها في رأسها المعدنية أو الحجرية، فيما تقتصر خطورة فأس الحرب على القوس المعدني المركب في نهايتها، أما السيف فله نصل طويل مشحوذ يمثل بكامل طوله خطراً على حياة الخصم، ومن الواضح تأثير هذه الخاصية على قدرة المقاتل على قتل خصمه حيث إن إصابة الخصم بسلاح ذو منطقة فعالة صغيرة أصعب كثيراً من إصابته بالسيف، والسيف أول ما ظهر بالعالم القديم انتشر منه الطراز المقوس في الشرق الأدنى، وهو يشبه المنجل تماماً. وبذلك تم تحديد وظيفة السيف في كونه يحدث جرحاً قطعياً عريضاً يسبب نزيفاً حاداً للخصم يؤدي إلى الموت وهو بذلك يصنف من صمن أسلحة القطع ( راجع الجزء الأول لمزيد من التفاصيل حول أسلحة القطع وأسلحة الطعن )، ولكن السيوف المقوسة يمكنها بضربة قوية حتى أن تبتر يد أو قدم الخصم، واهم ميزات السيف المقوس أنه عندما يصطدم بالعظم فأنه وبسبب تقوسه ينزلق فوق العظم بدلا ًمن أن يصطدم معه ليخرج بسلاسة وسرعة من خط الجرح ويمكن المقاتل من توجيه المزيد من الضربات.

من ناحية أخرى شاع في منطقة الأناضول وعند الشعوب ذات الأصل الأوربي السيف المستقيم، والسيف المستقيم يستخدم أساساً للطعن بذبابة السيف لتحقيق اختراق عميق وقاتل للخصم. وبذلك يمكن التعرف على نمط الضرب لكلا السيفين، فالسيف المقوس يتم الضرب به بشكل دائري بينما السيف المستقيم يتم الضرب به بشكل عمودي، ويجب مراعاة أن السيوف المقوسة القديمة كانت شديدة الاستدارة بحيث تسبه المنجل فعلاً.


ولكن هل من الممن استخدام كلا السيفين بشكل عكسي، نظرياً نعم، فيمكن للسيف المقوس أن يحقق اختراقاً شريطة أن يحاول المقاتل دفعه في بطن الخصم بحيث يخترق سن السيف بطن الخصم بحركة دائرة من أسفل لأعلى، غير أن  تنفيذ مثل تلك الحركة بقوة كافية لاختراق درع برونزي صعب على أرض الواقع، بالمثل يمكن لسيف مستقيم أن يتم الضرب به بشكل دائري إحداث جرح قطعي، لكن لو أصاب السيف العظم فإ، نصله المستقيم سيصطدم بالعظم وسيحتاج المقاتل أن يسحب السيف عرضياً بشكل كامل وبطول السيف  وهو أمر سيستغرق منه وقتاً قد يسبب موته، كما أن اختراق السيف المستقيم لدرع برونزي بضربة دائرية صعب للغاية بسبب نصله المستقيم.

إذا ماذا قدم المصريين للعالم في مجال صناعة السيوف؟
 
لقد قدموا الخاباش، وهو السيف المصري والذي يعد أو سيف يجمع بين خطائص السيف المقوس والسيف المستقيم على حد علمي.

الخاباش هو تقدم تقني رأئع، فقد عمد أجدادنا إلى  تقليل تقوس السيف إلى ادنى حد ممكن بحيث لا يضر ذلك التخفيض بقدرات السيف على القطع والانزلاق على العظام، لكنهم في ذات الوقت صنعوا طرفاً مستدقاً للسيف يمكنه من اختراق الخصم بشكل رأسي كالسيف المستقيم تماماً، ولكي يكتسب السيف قوة دفع كافية ، فالجزء الأول منه يسير على شكل مستقيم ما يلبث أن يعمل قوساً منحنياً بدرجة بسيطة ينتهي بطرف مستدق.


ومكن هذا التصميم المقاتل من استخدام السيف بحرية سواء بالضربات الدائرية أو المستقيمة، وقد فتح هذا التصميم المبتكر المجال في صناعة السيوف المقوسة لاحقاً حيث ظهرت عدة سيوف تؤدي الغرضين ومنها السيف العربي والسيف الهندي والسيف الياباني

سيف مصري حقيقي


السيوف العربية تطوير للفكرة المصرية

----------


## سوما

الصاعق\ أ. أحمد ..
موضوع متميز كالعادة.. فكلما أعجبتنى موضوعاتك بطريقة سردها الرائع..  :y: 
تسلم أيدك.. تسجيل حضور ومتابعة بأذن الله ..  :f2:

----------


## الصاعق

> الصاعق\ أ. أحمد ..
> موضوع متميز كالعادة.. فكلما أعجبتنى موضوعاتك بطريقة سردها الرائع.. 
> تسلم أيدك.. تسجيل حضور ومتابعة بأذن الله ..


 *أشكرك على مرورك العاطر وأرجو أن تحوز باقي الأجزاء على رضاكي*

----------


## الصاعق

*أسلحة القتال* *القريب والمتلاحم- فأس الحرب وتطورها*

*مثلت الفأس الحربية حجر الزاوية في أسلحة الاشتباك ألتلاحمي في الجيش المصري طوال عهدي الدولتين القديمة والوسطى، وكانت فأس الحرب حينها مزودة بشفرة نحاسية على شكل نصف دائرة تستهدف إحداث جروح قطعية في جسد الخصم بما يؤدي إلى نزيف مميت، وقد تخلى الجيش المصري عن فأس الحرب القاطعة بعد دخول الهكسوس إلى مصر إذا فشل ذلك السلاح في اختراق دروع الهكسوس وتروسهم المصنوعة من البرونز ، وكذلك خوذ الرأس المصنوعة من نفس المادة، وبالتالي فقدت الفأس فاعليتها، بالمقابل اقتبس المصريون الفأس الخاصة بالهكسوس وتتكون من ذراع خشبي ينتهي بنصل معدني برونزي على شكل مستطيل، ويتم الضرب بهذه الفأس بحيث يدخل النصل إلى هدفه في وضع عمودي مما يؤمن له قدرة كبيرة على الاختراق، وكان للفأس الجديدة القدرة على اختراق الدروع والتروس البرونزية إذا ما توفر للمهاجم القوة الكافية، وحلت الفأس الجديدة مكان القديمة والتي اختفت تماماً من تسليح الجيش المصري.*

**

*الفروعون يمسك فأس الحرب*
**

**

*غير أن فأس الحرب لم تهناء طويلاً بمكانتها، إذ واجهت منافسة شرسة من دخول السيف المصري ( الخاباش ) منافساً شرساً لها، ورغم أن الخاباش كان معروفاً على وجه أكيد من أيام تحتمس الثالث إلا أن فأس الحرب في عهده كانت لا تزال تحتفظ بمكانة مرموقة بين أسلحة الجيش المصري، غير إ، تلك المكانة كانت قد تقلصت إلى حد كبير بدون شك في عهد رمسيس الثالث، حيث صورت النقوش الفرعونية الجيش المصري وهو يقاتل شعوب البحر الأبيض المتوسط وقد أمسكت كتائب الجند بالخاباش، في إشارة إلى أنه أصبح سلاح الاشتباك الرئيسي لجندي المشاة في ذلك العهد.*

*صفوف المشاة المصرية تقاتل شعوب البحر، لاحظوا السيوف المصرية المقوسة، وفي المقدمة بعض المرتزقة من الشرادنا ويمسكون بسيوفهم المستقيمة*

**

----------


## الصاعق

*الحربة وتطورها*

*ظلت الحربة محتفظة بمكانتها في الدولة الحديثة كالسلاح الرئيسي للصفوف الأمامية، غير أن عدة تعديلات قد أدخلت عليها.*

*أول هذه التعديلات هو تغيير رأس الحربة برأس برونزي قادر على الاستجابة للتطور الكبير الذي حدث في مستوى التدريع لدى الخصوم، ولعبت الحربة دوراً في الجيش المصري أقل مما لعبته في بعض الجيوش الأخرى، فعلى سبيل المثال كانت الحربة هي سلاح القتال الرئيسي للعجلات الحربية الحيثية وعند الهكسوس على حد سواء، فيما شكلت سلاحاً ثانوياً للعجلات الحربية المصرية.*

*والجدير بالذكر أن الحربة تصاعد الاهتمام بها تدريجياً بمرور الوقت وذلك لفاعليتها الشديدة في حالة قيام الجند بالقتال ككتلة متراصة باستخدام الحراب، وقد زادت أهمية الحربة إلى حد أنها في النهاية حظيت بشرف أن يتم تصوير الفرعون وهو يضرب أعدائه بها، وكان هذا الفرعون هو رمسيس الثالث قاهر شعوب البحر.*
* 
* 

*وبلغت الحربة أوج تطورها على يد اليونانيين، والذي استخدموا حربا شديدة الطول ودمجوها لتصبح السلاح الرئيسي لمشاتهم الثقيلة، حيث كان الجندي اليوناني يرتدي درعاً برونزية تغطي صدره مكونة من قطعة واحدة صلبة، وخوذة برونزية لا يظهر منها سوى عينيه إضافة إلى واقيات برونزية للسواعد تغطي المسافة بين اليد والكوع وكذلك واقيات للساق تغطي المسافة بين القدم والركبة، إضافة إلى ترس برونزي مستدير ضخم. وكان نمط القتال اليوناني يعتمد على تراص الجند بحيث تتداخل تروسهم  كقشور السمك مشكلة حائط منيع ضد كل أنواع الهجمات، فيما تبرز الحراب الطويلة من بين التروس. وقد أثبتت تشكيلات المشاة الثقيلة اليونانية فاعلية كبيرة أمام الفرس وحققت تفوقاً نوعياً واضحاً على المشاة الفارسية.*

*( مشهد من فيلم 300 مقاتل من أبرسطة يوضح نمط القتال اليوناني )*
 
*وإبان فترة المواجهات المصرية الفارسية في العصر المتأخر، استعان الفراعنة بمرتزقة  يونانيين لتحسين القدرة الحربية للجيش المصري، لكنهم من جهة أخرى استعانوا أيضاً بمدربين حربيين لتدريب الجنود المصريين ، على نظام الكتائب اليوناني، وقد أثمر ذلك عن دخول الحربة الطويلة إلى الخدمة في مصر. غير أن افتقار مصر لمعدن القصدير الهام في صناعة البرونز لم يسمح بتحول كامل إلى النمط اليوناني، فاحتفظ المصريون بتروسهم ودروعهم الجلدية ولكن عدلوا نمط قتال كتائب المشاة من حملة الحراب لتحارب بالتكنيك اليوناني، وفي الواقع شكل المشاة المصريين مشاة متوسطة التدريع مقارنة بالمشاة ثقيلة التدريع اليونانية، لكنهم على كل حال ابلوا بلاء حسناً ضد الفرس، بل وضد اليونانيين أنفسهم إذ سجل التاريخ قيام ثورة بين الجند المصريين أسفرت عن معركة بين الجند المصرية والجند المرتزقة اليونانية والتي كانت تعد الوحدات النخبوية، وانتصرت القوات المصرية مما يدلل على استيعاب الجنود التام لهذا الأسلوب الجديد. غير أن دخول حقبة البطالمة شهد تطوراً جديداً في كتائب الحراب المصرية، إذا لجاء البطالمة في النهاية إلى تكوين قوات مصرية على النمط اليوناني الكامل ولكن بتروس أصغر حجماً للحافظ على خفة الحركة،*

----------


## الصاعق

*إخواني الأعزاء* 

*أسف للغاية على التأخير الكبير من جهتي لاستكمال هذا الموضوع المحبب إلى قلبي، وعذري الوحيد هو انشغالي الشديد بالعمل وهو عذر أرجو أن يجد في صدركم سعة لقبوله*

*إن شاء الله نواصل طرح الموضوع مع السلاح الجديد المستخدم في العسكرية المصرية الحديثة وهو القوس المركب*

*لقد تعرف المصريون على القوس المركب عن طريق الهكسوس على أغلب الظن، إلى جوار العربات الحربية وفأس الحرب الخارقة، وشكل القوس المركب وقتها ضربة قاصمة لتكيكات القتال المصرية والتي تعول بشكل رئيسي على تفوق وكثافة فرق الرماة المصرية على القوات المعادية، غير أن الرماة المصريون وجدوا نفسهم في مواجهة عدو يتفوق عليهم في المدى والفاعلية وهو الأمر الذي شل الكثير من قدرة الرماة المصريين على التأثير في تشكيلات العدو لصالح قوات المشاة المصرية.*

*والقوس المركب يختلف اختلافاً بيناً عن القوس البسيط في التركيب والتأثير، ففي حين أن القوس البسيط يتكون من قطعة خشبية واحدة، يتكون القوس المركب من قرون الحيوانات والأخشاب ويتم لحم تلك المكونات مع بعضها بالغراء، ويشد عليه وتر قاسي من أوتار العضلات.*
**

*وهذا القوس يزيد مداه عن القوس البسيط بحوالي الثلث، ويرجع الفضل في ذلك إلى أن معامل الشد لهذه المكونات أقوى بكثير من القوس البسيط وبالتالي يعطي السهم سرعة قذف ابتدائية عالية بشكل واضح مقارنة بالقوس البسيط وهو ما لا يكسبه مدى إضافي فحسب، بل ويعزز قدرته على الاختراق بشكل هائل، وتعطي هذه القدرة الأسهم ذات الرؤوس المصنوعة من البرونز القدرة على الاختراق الممتاز للدروع المعدنية التي تلبس على الجسم والخوذات التي تلبس على الرأس.*

*وقد تبنى المصريون هذا القوس من الهكسوس وادخلوا عليه تحسيناتهم الخاصة، وبخاصة في القوسين الرئيسيين المكونين لجسم القوس واللذان زودا بامتدادات خاصة ساهمت في صيانة القوس وإطالة عمره من جهة، وزادت بشكل جيد من مداه وتأثيره من جهة أخرى، ويمكن أن نشاهد معاً نموذج للقوس المصري على العربة الحربية* 
**

*وبهذه التحسينات استعاد الرماة المصريون تفوقهم حيث أصبحت أقواسهم أبعد مدى من خصومهم وأقوى تأثيراً، وبالتالي أصبح من الممكن مرة أخرى تفعيل التكتيك المصري بالاستخدام المجمع للرماة على تشكيلات العدو الرئيسية.*

*لكن القوس البسيط لم يختف من ترسانة الجيش المصري، فالقوس المركب يتطلب من الرامي قوة كبيرة ويستهلك حيويته بسرعة، ويتطلب وقتاً أطول من القوس البسيط لإعادة شده، وبالتالي فإن قدرة الرامي أو بالأحرى عدد السهام التي سيطلقها خلال المعركة هي أقل للقوس المركب من القوس البسيط.*

*ولهذا احتفظ المصريون بفرق من الرماة مسلحة بالقوس البسيط حتى تستطيع أن تغمر العدو بوابل عالى الكثافة من السهام عند اقتراب تشيكلاته، فيما يخصص القوس المركب للمدي الأبعد مدى وكذلك القنص المباشر للعدو وخاصة مع العربات الحربية.*

----------


## الصاعق

*العربة الحربية المصرية*

**

*تعد العربة الحربية المصرية هي ذروة التطور العسكري المصري وأصدق نموذج على التفوق التقاني للمصرين القدماء وقدرتهم على التطوير الخلاق. العربات الحربية هي ذاتها السلاح المرعب الذي استخدمه الهكسوس في سيطرتهم على مصر حيث شاهد المصريون الخيول للمرة الأولى، وللعربات الحربية تأثير هائل على المشاة التي كان يتكون منها الجيش المصري في نهاية عهد الدولة الوسطى.*

*كانت العربة الهكسوسية عبارة عن صندوق مثلث الأضلاع يتكون كل ضلع فيه من عارض خشبي سميك وثقيل للحماية، وهي مرتكزة على عجلتين يرتبطان مع بعضهما عن طريق محور خشبي يمر بمنتصف صندوق الركوب*



*ولهذا الصندوق فتحة دخول جانبية، ويرتكز صندوق الركوب على محور العجلات ( تسير تلك العربات فوق عجلتين فقط ). وكانت العربة الهكسوسية نموذج للعربات الحربية في الشرق الأوسط - الجزء الأسيوي - في ذلك الوقت ولوقت طويل قادم. ويتسع صندوق الركوب الثقيل لثلاثة مقاتلين أحدهم هو السائق، في حين يقوم المقاتل الثاني بحمل درع كبيرة لحماية ركاب العربة من الأسهم والحراب التي قد يلقيها المشاة عليهم، في حين يحمل المقاتل الثالث حربة طويلة ليطعن بها المشاة من وضع الحركة، وتزود العربة بخزانة للحراب حتى يعاد تسليح المقاتل الثالث إذا ما فقد حربته أو إضطر إلى إلقائها على أحد الأعداء. ويلبس المقاتلون الثلاثة دروعاً برونزية على أجسادهم.*

*ولجر وزن العربة الثقيل وركابها الثلاثة، استلزم الأمر ثلاثة جياد ترتدي بدورها دروعاً خفيفة للحماية. ولهذا كانت العربة تحتاج إلى بعض الوقت لتكتسب سرعة الهجوم، وكذلك تفقد تلك السرعة بشكل درامي إذا ما حاول السائق المناورة بها، لذا كان النمط السائد لاستخدام العربة هو الهجوم في خط مستقيم، خاصة وإن محور اتزان صندوق الركوب سيسبب انقلابها إذا ما قامت بمناورة حادة*


*غير أن القوة الحقيقية للعربة الحربية لم تكن في الحراب التي يحملها المقاتل الثالث، بل تكمن في الخيل نفسها والتي ارعبت المشاة، فتلك العربة تندفع بسرعة هائلة نحو صفوف المشاة مع زميلاتها حيث يصدم الخيل المشاة بعنف يتسبب في تطايرهم وسحقهم تحت سنابك الخيل، في حين يقوم المقاتل الثالث بمحاولة طعن ما تيسر من المشاة أثناء شق العربة لطريقها في صفوفهم.*

*وهذا النمط يشبه استخدام المدرعات في الحرب الحديثة، وكانت العربة الحربية هي السلاح الذي يمتلك الحركية العالية والقوة التي تمكنه من تفريق صفوف الأعداء.*

*التطوير المصري للعربة الحربية* 

*خلفية تاريخية*
*عندما تمكن الهكسوس من إحكام سيطرتهم على الدلتا وشمال الصعيد، تراجع الحكم المصري إلى طيبة، وكان لزاماً على الفراعنة أن يقوموا بتطوير تسليحهم ليكافئ عدوهم. لكن عدم توافر الخيل شكل مشكلة كبيرة في ذاك الوقت، إذ أن مصدر الخيل الرئيسي يكون إما بالتوالد أو بالاستيراد، وكان عدد الخيل في حوزة المصريين قليلاً كما كانت الطريق التجارية إلى أسيا مسيطر عليها من قبل الهكسوس.* 

*حلول إبداعية*

*لذا أصبح من الواضح لدي المصريين أنهم لن يستطيعوا تحقيق تكافؤ عددي مع الهكسوس في اعدد لعربات الحربية، لذا اتجه تفكيرهم إلى صناعة أعداد أقل من عربات لها تفوق تام على العربات الهكسوسية.*

*قتال العربات*

*لمنع العربات المعادية من سحق المشاة، يجب ان يكون لدى الجيش المدافع أعداد كافية من العربات حتى تستطيع أن تدخل في اشتباك تصادمي مع العربات المعادية بعيداً عن خطوط المشاة، وفرضت الظروف على المصريين ألا يكون هذا الخيار متاحاً. فكان أول تفكير لهم هو بالأساس دفاعي،*

*لقد تم تصميم العربة المصرية بما يوازي مقاتلات التفوق الجوي في يومنا هذا، وكانت مهمتها الأولى هي إبادة العربات المعادية ثم الهجوم على المشاة كمهمة ثانية.*

*وكان أول ما فكر به المصريون هو استخدام عدد أقل من الخيل للعربة الواحدة بما يمكنهم من صنع عربات أكثر بالخيل المتوافرة، لكنهم في ذات الوقت كانوا يريدون عربة حربية أسرع وأخف من العربة الهكسوسية حتى يمكنها ان تفوقها بالمناورة وتتخلص من الاشتباك كلما لزم الأمر،* 

*لذا فقد قام المصريون أول ما قاموا بالتخلص من الألواح الخشبية الغليظة المكونة لجسم العربة وستبدلوها بالعديد من الجزاء المركبة والألوح الرقيقة والتي تم ثنيها بالحرارة وملصقة بالغراء، ولتدعيم الحماية تم تزويد الجدار الخارجي للعربة بطبقة رقيقة من البرونز وبذلك تم تخفيض وزن العربة بشكل كبير جداً.*

*وكان التغيير الثاني هو تقليص عدد الركاب إلى اثنين فقط، على أن يقوم السائق بدور حامل الدرع، وبهذا فقد كانت العربة المصرية رغم تخفيض عدد الأحصنة التي تجرها إلى اثنين تتمتع قوة دفع أعلى وأفضل بكثير من العربة الهكسوسية.*
**
*وكان التغيير الثالث، هو تغيير السلاح الرئيسي للعربة وكان هذا التغيير هو الأكثر جوهرية، قرر المصريون أن يستبدلوا الحربة بالقوس المركب، وبذلك حصلوا على منصة نيران بعيدة المدى عالية السرعة يمكنها أن تقضي على العربات المعادية من مسافة بعيدة، ورغم ذلك استمرت العربة تحمل جراباً خاصاً للحراب لاستخدامه في حالة الاشتباك القريب إذا ما إضطرت الظروف راكبي العربة لذلك.*

*واستلزم التطوير السابق تطويرات أخرى، فلم يكن التصميم الرئيسي للعربة يوفر ثباتاً لصندوق الركوب بما يسمح برمي السهام.*

*لذلك قام المصريون بتغيير جوهري وذلك بتحريك محور العجلات من منتصف صندوق الركوب إلى مؤخرته، وبذلك تغير مركز ثقل العربة فبدلاً من أن يصبح فوق محور العجلات أصبح يقع بين المحور والخيل وهو ما زاد ثبات العربة بشكل كبير، والأهم هو أن هذا التطوير كان يسمح للعربة بالقيام بمناورات حادة لا تستطيع العربة التقليدية أن تقوم بها والا انقلبت.*

*غير أن ذلك لم يكن نهاية المطاف، فقد قام المصريون بتغيير عبقري، إذ ابتكروا ما يعد بحق أو لنظام تعليق للعجلات في العالم. فقد قاموا بفصل العجلات عن المحور الخشبي وربطه بها عن طريق مجموعة معقدة من الأربطة الجلدية بما يسمح لكل عجلة بالتحرك بشكل مستقل عن الأخرى وامتصاص الصدمات الناجمة عن الأرض غير المستوية، ولمزيد من النعومة تمت تكسية العجلات بعدة طبقات من الجلد لتسهم مرونته في توزيع الضغط عن العجلات وامتصاص تأثير الأرض.*

*كما تم تغيير مدخل الركاب إلى الخلف حتى لا يندفعوا من الباب الجانبي بتأثير القصور الذاتي.*

*وبهذه التغييرات الهامة نتجة عربة خفيفة عالية السرعة و ذات قدرة ممتازةً على المناورة وذات سطح ثابت، وقدرة أعلى بكثير على التسارع من العربة الهكسوسية، وهو ما يعني التعويض السريعة للاندفاع عند القيام بالمناورات.*

*فضلاً عن ذلك فقد أصبح السلاح الرئيسي للعربة هو القوس المركب والذي يبغ مداه الفعال 200 متر، وبهذا ولدت العربة المصرية كقاتلة للعربات الهكسوسية.*

*واعطى هذا التصميم اليد العليا للعربات المصرية في قتال العربات، كما وفر عربات أكثر لمصر بمقادر الثلث عما كان سيتوافر لها نتجية تقليص عدد الخيل والمقاتلين.* 

*وعند القتال تندفع العربات المصرية في كتلة لتصوب زخات كثيفة من الأسهم على العربات المعادية، وإذا اقتربت العربات المعادية ينتقل الفرسان إلى التصوب المباشر بأقواسهم من مدى يصل إلى 200 متر، ويكفي إصابة الخيل لتسقط العربة الهكسوسية بمن فيها.*

*وإذا ما اقتربت العربات المعادية، تقوم العربات المصرية بالمناورة والابتعاد بسرعة عالية ويمكنها الإطلاق حتى وهي تبتعد، ومن ثم تعاود الكرة.*

*إن القضاء على العربات المعادية الأبطأ والأقل قدرة على المناورة والتي في ذات الوقت لا تملك سلاح تضاهي به العربة المصرية في المدى والتأثير هو فقط مسألة وقت، وبعد أن يتم القضاء على العربات المعادية تقوم العربات المصرية بالتمهيد النيراني على المشاة المعادية سواء عن طريق رميهم بالأسهم من وضع الحركة أو باقتحام صفوفهم بالخيل، ثم يترك الإجهاز عليهم للمشاة المصريون.*

*وهذا المشهد يعبر بصدق عما كان يعانية أعدا ءمصر في عرباتهم وهو من موقعة قادش*

**

*وهذه الموقعة والتي سنتعرض لها لاحقاً عبرت أصدق تعبير عن التفوق النوعي الساحق للعربة الحربية المصرية إذ تمكنت من القضاء على عربات حيثية أعدادها أكثر بكثير منها.*

*واستلزم تطوير العربات تطوير مماثل لأطقمها، حيث تم توفير وسائل الحماية من دروع الجسم وغيرها والخوذات لهم. غير إن هذا كان أسهل الأجزاء.*

*فتدريب السائق على أن يقوم بمهام حامل الدرع ويقود العربة بسرعة عالية ويناور بها في وقت واحد ليس بالشئ الهين، وكذا تدريب حامل القوس على الرماية الدقيقة من على سطح متحرك غير مستقر هو أمر صعب للغاية.*

*لذا كانت أطقم العربة من النبلاء والذين يتدربون منذ صغرهم على القيام بهذا الأمر ليبلغوا مستوى رفيع من الإجادة يمكنهم من الأداء البارع في ساحة المعركة*

*الجزء القادم بإذن الله تعالى سيكون عن وسائل الحماية في عهد الدولة الحديثة*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## الصاعق

*وسائل الحماية* 

*أولاً :الدروع*

*تطورت الدروع بشكل واضح عما كانت في الدولة القديمة والوسطي والشكل التالي يوضح حال الدرع المصرية القديمة* 



*وهي تأتي في شكل قميص بلا أكمام معلق من حمالتين جلديتين متصلتين بالكتف، ويتكون الدرع في الأساس من مجموعة من الشرائط الجلدية السميكة والمقساة والتي تتراص فوق بعضها في شكل طبقات، وانتشر هذا الدرع في عهد الدولة الوسطي فيما كان نادراً في عهد الدولة القديمة.*

*وباكتشاف البرونز، تم تطوير الدرع وذلك بتغطية الجلد بطبقة من البرونز على شكل قشور السمك* 

**

*وقد حسنت هذه الإضافة قوة الدرع إلى حد بعيد على الحماية من أسلحة القطع، فيما ظلت الحماية التي يوفرها ضد أسلحة الطعن أقل ، فلم يتم إدخال الدروع المكونة من قطعة واحدة إلا في نهاية العصور الفرعونية والعصر البطلمي بتأثير المشاة الإغريقية الثقيلة.*

*وتم تصوير الدرع المدع بالبرونز في العديد من النقوش وكان يرتديه الفراعنة أو الألهة على حد سواء*




**



*في المقابل، فإن الفروعن كانت له درعه الخاصة والأكثر صلابة وأناقة في ذات الوقت ، والشكل التالي يوضح الفرعون يمتطي عربته الحربية وقد ارتدى درعاً سابغة على شكل قميص يغطي كامل الجسم*



*وقد صنع هذا الدرع من البرونز أيضاً ولكنه طعم بالذهب، وهذه صورة حقيقية لدرع الفرعون*



ولم تكن تلك الردع الوحيدة التي يترديها الفرعون وضباطه ايضاً بل كانت هناك درعاً برونزية أخرى على شكل أجنحة النسر يتم لفها على الجسم بشكل متعامد




وقد حسنت تلك الدروع الحماية خاصة من الضربات غير المباشرة واحتفظت في ذات الوقت للمقاتلين بعنصر خفة الحركة. وقد تم تخصيص أفضل الدروع لراكبي العربات الحربية 

وبإذن الله تعالى الجزء القادم عن الخوذات والتروس

ألقاكم على خير

----------


## الصاعق

*الجندية في عهد الدولة الحديثة*

*تطورت الجندية في عهد الدولة الحديثة بشكل كبير من حيث معناها ومكانة أفرادها بين الشعب المصري، ففي عهد الدولة الوسطى كان للدولة جيش نظامي صغير الحجم مكون من المصريين والمرتزقة، ووقت الحرب تقوم كل قرية بتقديم عدد معلوم من أفرادها لخدمة الجيش حيث يقوم أعضاؤه القوة النظامية بتدريبهم وتجهيزهم للمعركة، ولا يصيب الدور ذات الشخص مرتين.*

*وكان هذا النمط يناسب التهديدات التي واجهتها مصر في عهد الدولة الوسطى، إذ تكفل الجنود النظاميون والذين يرابطون في حصون حدودية بحماية الدولة من غارات الليبيون والنوبيون، في حين كان يتم تعبئة الجيش في حالة القيام بحملات تأديبية لجهة القبائل القاطنة في الصحراء الليبية، أو لتوسيع حدود الدولة.*

*فعلى عكس ما يشاع، فإن عصر الفتوحات المصرية لم يبدأ فقط في عهد الدول الحديثة، إذ كانت هناك توسع جنوبي اشتمل على ضم أجزاء من النوبة لم تكن تنتمي لمصر سابقاً.*

*على كل حال، فإن تغير العقدية القتالية المصرية إلى الحرب الاستباقية ونقل المعركة خارج الحدود حتم أن يكون الجيش مستعداً دائماً بحجم مناسب خارج الراضي المصرية، ولهذا تم إعداد جيش وطني كبير الحجم مدعم بالمرتزقة الليبيون من قبائل المشوش ثم قبائل الشرادنا بعد حدوث هجرات شعوب البحر الأبيض المتوسط، ورغم أن النوبيون كانوا دائماً قسماً هاماً في الجيش، وبخاصة الرماة، إلا أنهم لم يصنفوا كمرتزقة إذ كانت النوبة تعامل معاملة الأراضي المصرية ويجري عليها ما يجري على قرى مصر.*

*وفي البدء لم ينظر المصريون إلى مهنة الجندية نظرة تقدير، إلا أن مرحلة الكفاح ضد الهكسوس صعدت بأصحاب المهن العسكرية إلى قمة السلم الاجتماعي إلى جوار الكهنة والكتبة والنبلاء، بل أن العديد من العسكريين حاز النبالة عن طريق أعطيات وهبات الفرعون تقديراً لشجاعته في المعركة. ولآن الفرعون نفسه كان يعد عسكرياً وقائداً للجيش فقد سعي كل النبلاء التقليديون إلى امتهان العسكرية واختصوا بقطاع العجلات الحربية أو بمعنى أخر سلاح الفرسان. وكان من اليسير على المصريين أن يلاحظوا الرخاء المادي الذي حصل عليه العسكريون نتيجة الغنائم التي حصدوها، فأصبحت الجندية مهنة مرغوبة وطريق يمنح للمجتهد تطوير مكانته الاجتماعية.*

*وبالنسبة للمرتزقة، فقد اهتم الفراعنة بتوطينهم في مصر وتمصيرهم، فتم منحهم اقطاعات من الأراضي الزراعية وتسكينهم فيها، حيث عاشوا وخدم أولادهم وأحفادهم في الجيش، مما أكسبهم شعوراً وطنياً قوياً سيصب في مصلحة مصر في مرحلة لاحقة*

*وقد استمر هذا النمط طوال حكم الأسرات 18 إلى 20، فيما مرت الدولة في أخر عهد الأسرة 20 بفترة صراع داخلي أسفرت عن حدث جلل، وهو انفصال النوبة عن مصر. وبذلك فقد مصر جزء كبير من مواردها المالية وبخاصة الذهب النوبي عالي القيمة، فيما نشأت دولة قوية في الجنوب كانت مصرية الصبغة فحكامها كانوا من الفراعنة النوبيين وعبدوا ذات الآلهة المصرية، وتمكن هؤلاء الفرعنة السمر من لعب دور بارز في مكافحة الغزو الأشوري لمصر. كذلك أسس سليل أحد عائلات المحاربين المشوش أسرة فرعونية مستغلاً الأوضاع المواتية، وقد حاز المحاربين من ذوي الأصل الليبي في ذلك العهد على امتيازات كبيرة.*

*غير أن التغير الجوهري في بنية الجيش كان في عصر النهضة المتأخر ( الأسرات 28 إلى 30 ) وهو عصر الكفاح ضد الفرس، فقد ظهر تنظيم جديد لكتائب المشاة يتفوق على نظام الكتائب المصري ألا وهو الفيلق اليوناني المدرع، وقد فرض تمكن الفرس من غزو الممالك الأسيوية على مصر حقيقة أن كل حليف ممكن قد أصبح تحت الاحتلال باستثناء المدن اليونانية، وفيما أصبحت الإمبراطورية الفارسية ذات طابع عالمي، تمكنت من جمع جيوش جرارة من الأمم المغلوبة، ولم يكن أمام الفراعنة مفر من الاستعانة بعدد كبير جداً من المرتزقة لسد فارق النقص العددي وصد الغزوات الفارسية، وقد أسهم هؤلاء في تدريب القوات المصرية على النمط الجديد للفيالق، وزاد الطين بلة أن بعض المدن اليونانية تحالفت مع الفرس فضم جيش الفرس كذلك عدداً كبيراً من المرتزقة اليونانيون، وتمكن الفرس منفي النهاية من إخضاع مصر بشكل نهائي بفضل بعضاً من هؤلاء المرتزقة الين غيروا ولائهم ليخدموا لفرس، دالين جيش فارس على الدروب المناسبة للغزو في صحراء سيناء.*

*وبهذا يكون من الواضح أن أزهى عصور مصر من الناحية العسكرية كانت عندما كان قوام الجيش الأساسي من الجنود الوطنيين.*

----------


## الصاعق

بعض الصور مهداة إلى أصدقائي الأعزاء

ملف مرفق 24840

freen3b.jpg

ancient-egyptian-military-1.jpg

----------

